# AMF Dynamark 8/26 3-stage WINS !



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

we got some very wet, heavy snow here early this week, the kind that each shovel full weighs like 50 lbs. I keep my 3-stage machines up at my mom's house. I took the Dynamark up on the road, and drove it straight into a slush snowbank left from the township snowblower. this was as high as the top auger on the 3 stage chute.

much to my surprise, if I drove it into the bank, let it ingest the slush, then spit it out, then drive it in further, like that- giving it time to digest it- it drove right through the snow bank.

I'm impressed.

but it would clog up if I tried to re-ingest slush it had already blown out. that would clog the top opening above the impeller.

none of my machines have impeller kits. all bone stock.

all my other machines had problems. some were minor like the Cadet and Snowbird just needing tire chains for traction, but others were more serious. 
The Gilson unitrol started first pull, but had a seized shifter linkage, I think the friction disc is seized on the cross shaft again. it worked for a short while then got stuck in neutral. 
The Gilson 55012 started first pull, but much to my surpise the augers won't turn, only the impeller. I have no freaking idea what happened there, because I didn't move a single flake of snow with it. either the bronze gear gave up the ghost, or a keyway fell out, or something. I have to pull it all apart again. didn't even use it.
The Ariens 8/32 started first pull, but is leaking gas out of the carb bowl vent pipe, the float is stuck from sitting. The small Ariens LM35 would not start, it has a fouled spark plug.
The big Craftsman 10/32 has all frozen cables. the dirty little secret about cable controls is, if water gets inside the cable ends, they freeze. the only cable NOT frozen on it, is the chute angle, that one is heavy spring loaded.

so, after the first Battle of the Slush & Frozen Snow 2015, the Dynamark 3 stage emerges victorious. I pulled the chains off the Gilson Unitrol and put them on the Dynamark. (FWIW any machine needs chains here, or it will be traction challenged). 

the Gilson 16HP Hydrostatic tractor w/plow, beat them all though. without that tractor I'd be screwed.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

You leave them all outside right? Could contribute I the problems you had, take a few of those old gems inside!


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

sorry can't store 8 machines inside, the '70 GTO is worth way more than the snowblowers....


but since first post, I went back today, and installed the NOS throttle lever plate on the AMF Dynamark- HOLY KRAP !!! what a difference !! the throttle lever plate not only has solid stops in it to hold half throttle and full throttle settings firmly without vibrating down to a lower throttle setting, but it also comes with a new governor spring. I also found out the airbox cover was hitting the governor arm and not letting it rev high enough, so I ran it without the airbox. BIG difference !

tightened and crimped the chain adjusters on the AMF tires, and now it's a tank ! the chains stay on, and there's no way this machine is going to clog at WOT. I have to get a video of it. it has no paddle kit and throws snow higher than my mom's ranch home, which is 15 feet high.
now the idle and WOT speeds are stable and rock solid, and to test it out, I drove it right through the FRONT YARD in the deepest snow- this is at least 8" of snow. it was throwing a rooster tail up in the air about 20 feet, and throwing the snow 20 feet out into the yard. so I drove it around back, making a walking lane through the deep snow to my other 2 machines that are sitting buried in the snow on the back patio, the Gilson Unitrol and Ariens 10/32

shut the AMF down, and tipped the Unitrol on its nose, removed the bottom cover, gave the friction disc axle a shot of PB blaster, PRESTO it came free and got all the gears. fired it up, and drove the Unitrol through the deep snow in the yard too- without chains. it didn't throw as far as the AMF but wasn't revving as high either at WOT.
it did a good job, would be even better with more RPM at wide open.

next was the Ariens 10/32. pulled the carb bowl, drained the gas from carb, let gas run through the needle valve with the tank petcock on, and then re-assembled it- it fired right up. I then proceeded to drive the Ariens through the deepest snow in the yard as well. it was even more wicked than the AMF !! a full 32" bite right through the front yard and this snow has a crust of frozen ice on it.

so now it's a tie between the AMF and Ariens 10/32, the AMF has the advantage in depth with the 3rd stage, the Ariens has the advantage for width with the 32" chute up front.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Sounds like you had a great day GWB


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

yeh to heck with clearing the driveway....clearing the front and back yard, is WAY more fun !!


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> yeh to heck with clearing the driveway....clearing the front and back yard, is WAY more fun !!





I played around in the yard the other day also . Fresh powder , I was hitting the highway fence ( tree line top of pic ) from the side of the house ( bottom of pic ) 50 + feet away  My dog likes racing around the assorted trails .


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

yee-haw !!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

You're having waaay too much fun.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

I broke the pull cord on the Dynamark Luminaire for the 3rd time yesterday, just wanted to start it to keep the juices flowing....last night pulled off the starter cover using a flashlight and little electric impact gun, and replaced the cord. have to bolt it back on today.

the pull cords on these machines are TIRED.


----------

